
Netflix admits to throttling video for AT&T and Verizon customers - cpeterso
http://www.theverge.com/2016/3/24/11302446/netflix-admits-throttling-video-att-verizon-customers
======
teaneedz
Doesn't bug me as much as the Netflix attack against VPNs - which is akin to
asking users to turn off their firewall or AV nowadays.

